# ICH lasse mich werben! Meldet euch.



## saheri (13. November 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*UPDATE!!*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]Hallo ihr,[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Soweit, so gut.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Folgende Anforderungen hätte ich an euch:*[/font]

-* Evtl etwas Startgold. Muss aber nicht sein, da wir sowieso nur über Cross Realm spielen werden denke ich, da ich gerne auf meinem heimatserver bleiben möchte. *
- Abends aktiv sein (ab ca 20 uhr)
- Gerne Allianz und Ambossar. Ich denke aber das wird nicht klappen  Also auch auf anderen servern 
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Den willen zu haben mindestens 1 80er hochzuspielen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Nettigkeit sollte vorhanden sein und keine kiddys alá "ololol ich bin der über r0xx0r blaaa" 
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mehr will ich von euch garnicht 
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
*Zu mir:*
*
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Habe ca 7 Jahre wow erfahrung mit sämtlichen klassen außer Warlock und Monk, welche mich auch nicht sonderlich interessieren[/font]
- Key besorge ich mir selbst!
-[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Bis 1 Uhr nachts KÖNNTE ich zocken, aber ich denke da werde ich niemanden finden der solange mit macht [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
*Wenn wir 1-2 80er haben aktiviere ich eine Gamecard und ihr bekommt euer mount!*

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Leider habe ich kein headset, da ich vor einiger zeit draufgetreten bin [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] ja draufgetreten [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] und joa also müssten wir im chat flirten und ihr könnt leider meine liebliche stimme nicht hören :*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Lg [/font]


----------



## TerraEX (13. November 2012)

Was stellst du dir unter (das meiste Gold) vor?
Deine Anforderungen sind ziemlich hoch! O_o xD


----------



## saheri (13. November 2012)

Anforderungen sind hoch? das einzige was ich an "forderungen" habe ist gold. ich sage nicht das ihr online sein MÜSST um die uhrzeit, nur das ich dann da bin


----------



## saheri (13. November 2012)

push


----------



## saheri (14. November 2012)

Los jetzt, gold ist nicht so wichtig. ich will zocken


----------



## saheri (14. November 2012)

UPDATE! Weniger bis keine Anforderungen


----------

